# where preaching is important



## Scott (Nov 14, 2005)

Not that anyone here needs proof, but obviously preaching, doctrine, and teaching are becoming less important in many churches today. Evangelical churches are turning to gimmicks Here is a quote from an article in Business Week on Megachurches: "œTo reach [] untapped masses, savvy leaders are creating Sunday Schools that look like Disney World and church cafÃ©s with the appeal of Starbucks. Although most hold strict religious views, they scrap staid hymns in favor of multimedia worship and tailor a panoply of services to meet all kinds of consumer needs . . . Kids are often a prime target audience for megachurches. The main campus of Groeschel's Life Church in Edmond, Okla., includes a "˜Toon Town´ of 3D buildings, a 16-foot high slide, and an animatronic police chief who recites rules. All the razzmatazz has helped Life Church quadruple its Sunday school attendance to more than 2,500 a week."

Interesting thing is that the number of church attendance in America is statistically flat, in spite of the claims of these groups. The megachurches and the like basically have a Walmart effect, attracting church members from other churches like Walmart attract consumers from other stores.

In places where Christianity is growing numerically and is otherwise healthy, it is preaching, not gimmicks, that is strong. One example is China. The number of Chinese Christians has increased from 1 million in 1950 to an estimated 80 million today. Most of these are in underground house churches. An average church service in one of these underground churches is very simple. They typically last two to three hours. They have allot of singing and loud praying. They also have a sermon that averages an hour in length. They really care about the Word. They do not have animitronic police officers or other gimmicks. 


Scott

[Edited on 11-14-2005 by Scott]


----------



## blhowes (Nov 14, 2005)

Some use 1 Corinthians 9:19-22 to justify in varying degrees their methods of outreach.

1Co 9:19 For though I be free from all men, yet have I made myself servant unto all, that I might gain the more. 
1Co 9:20 And unto the Jews I became as a Jew, that I might gain the Jews; to them that are under the law, as under the law, that I might gain them that are under the law; 
1Co 9:21 To them that are without law, as without law, (being not without law to God, but under the law to Christ,) that I might gain them that are without law. 
1Co 9:22 To the weak became I as weak, that I might gain the weak: *I am made all things to all men, that I might by all means save some.* 

How are these verses to be understood with regard to reaching the lost?


----------



## piningforChrist (Nov 14, 2005)

Notice how he becomes what he is free to become within the bounds of Scriptural truth. Laying aside some of his liberties according to the value of doing so in Romans 14, etc. Paul is bound to the Scriptures. As we seek to become all things to all people, we must seek the same liberating bondage, avoiding syncretism and seeking diverse, God-honoring reverential proclaimations of Christ and Him crucified.


----------



## Scott (Nov 14, 2005)

Bob: I am not so concerned about outreach, but about the worship pf people who are Christians. The organized Church is God's household and the pillar and ground of truth. Preaching should be a central part of worship. Pastors and congregants should pay careful attention to doctrine, because it saves. In preaching, the mystery of godliness should not be replaced with tips on successful living.


----------



## gwine (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> Some use 1 Corinthians 9:19-22 to justify in varying degrees their methods of outreach.
> 
> 1Co 9:19 For though I be free from all men, yet have I made myself servant unto all, that I might gain the more.
> ...



Is not Paul, without weakening the Gospel message, tailoring the message to match their level of understanding? That is, to the Jew he starts with the OT law. To the Gentile he starts with natural revelation (see the Mars Hill sermon.) But he always ends with the Gospel message.


----------

